# 1509 sale or trade



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

1509 heaver built by Rod Father rods bought at the rod expo in Winston. Carried on 1 trip wrapped in orange. Sell for $200 or trade for a new Saltist 20 or 30 plus some cash. Pick up or meet I'm in Lexington NC. Will text pics Thanks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Have pics and specs?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Breakaway or Rainshadow?


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Rainshadow 12'6 30 to center of reel seat. Wrapped orange & black


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you have a pic or 2? What brand of guides and seat does it have? Love me some 1509 action....


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

AbuMike said:


> Do you have a pic or 2? What brand of guides and seat does it have? Love me some 1509 action....


Fugi guides & reel seat.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Is Rod still available?


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes still avl.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Would you Ship.?


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Still avl. Need this rod gone


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Just sent a pm.


----------



## Ethanfartis (Sep 11, 2017)

Still available??


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Rod is sold. Good luck at HI with it make her proud


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Longgone....don't see any public transaction .....i.e. "I'll take it".......perhaps should read the rules......all selling should be public......no selling via PMs:

2.If you want to buy the item, post "I'll take it." Once a seller has accepted from a buyer, the seller should make a post saying that the item has been sold.
3. You cannot sell via private message. The process must be open and public.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok. Several other threads with no commitment but seller says sold.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

LONGGONE said:


> Rod is sold. Good luck at HI with it make her proud


Thanks sir! Can't wait to put some time in on it.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

dsurf said:


> Longgone....don't see any public transaction .....i.e. "I'll take it".......perhaps should read the rules......all selling should be public......no selling via PMs:
> 
> 2.If you want to buy the item, post "I'll take it." Once a seller has accepted from a buyer, the seller should make a post saying that the item has been sold.
> 3. You cannot sell via private message. The process must be open and public.


That would be my fault for not saying "I'll take it". I wanted to actually see the rod before I bought it.


----------

